# Used server PSU?



## doctor (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need *used* server PSU

Dell NPS 700 AB 

Dell 6650

HP esp 120 3KW

HP DPS 600pb esp 135 series.

Is there any reliable shop in Nehru place or any other market where i can get them.?

Regards

Doctor


----------



## doctor (Mar 1, 2013)

Bump....

Anyone knows a shop in Nehru place which deals in used Server PSU ??

Help


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 1, 2013)

If it is a mission critical system why going for used PSUs(if you can find one) as you wont get any support. Please directly contact DELL/HP. It is very hard to find rack-mountable equipment in local markets.


----------

